# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Du lich Singapore mùa Giáng sinh

## dichoimoi

*Du lich Singapore mùa Giáng   sinh*  _Ánh đèn màu lấp lánh trên các con đường, cửa hiệu; những cây thông  Noel khổng lồ dựng trước trung tâm thương mại… và nhiều hoạt động thú  vị đang chờ đón du khách bước chân tới đảo quốc Sư tử   vào mùa Giáng sinh._ 
    Được tạp chí Lonely Planet bầu chọn là một trong “10 địa điểm đón  Giáng sinh hàng đầu thế giới”, du khách sẽ được trải nghiệm những cảm  giác thú vị tại Hàn Quốc. Trong năm nay, những hoạt động sôi   nổi và đặc sắc từ đại lộ Orchard, Sentosa HarbourFront và Marina Bay  sẽ làm cho kỳ nghỉ của du khách thêm hấp dẫn. 

                                           Đỉnh Sư tử biển Merlion Tower trong đêm Noel.         
                      Khách du lich sẽ có cơ  hội ngắm đảo quốc về đêm lung linh ánh đèn trên xe Hippo Bus. Dọc đại lộ  Orchard được thắp đèn theo 3 màu chủ đạo: hồng, xanh   dương và tím, biểu trưng cho không khí lễ hội trong mùa Giáng sinh, đó  là hòa bình, hạnh phúc và tình yêu thương. Những cổng chào tráng lệ,  màn trình diễn hoành tráng, và  bối cảnh được dựng   như những bức tranh tuyệt mỹ, làm hài lòng khách du lịch, khách bộ  hành. 
    Bạn cũng có thể ngắm nhìn những hình ảnh trang trí cho mùa lễ hội này:  ánh đèn Giáng sinh rực rỡ thường thấy mỗi năm dọc khu mua sắm trên Đại  lộ Orchard; các trung tâm mua sắm như Tangs và   Takashimaya luôn cố gắng trang hoàng đẹp nhất với nhiều đồ trang trí  lộng lẫy trải dài từ tầng trệt đến tầng thượng. Ngoài ra, nhiều trung  tâm mua sắm chính khác như Wisma Atria, Orchard Central và   ION cũng đồng loạt được trang trí ấn tượng. 
    Marina Bay nổi tiếng với các thiết kế ánh sáng ngoạn mục lấy cảm hứng  từ nước, phản chiếu các sắc xanh và bạc pha lẫn với màu của nước. Những  ai đã từng tham dự lễ hội ở khắp nơi trên thế giới cũng   bất ngờ trước một Giáng sinh miền nhiệt đới hoành tráng tại Singapore.  Đặc biệt, vào mùa Giáng sinh, Singapore trở nên lung linh và cuốn hút  với những công trình trang trí quy mô trên khắp các đại   lộ, các khu mua sắm: Orchard Road, Marina Sand Bay,… 

Đường phố được trang hoàng lộng lẫy.         
                                                                 Bữa tiệc âm nhạc ZoukOut nổi tiếng cũng góp thêm một chút gia vị làm  nên một Giáng sinh khó quên. Ở đđây, các DJ chuyên nghiệp đến từ khắp  nơi trên thế giới sẽ “cháy” hết mình cho một đêm trọn vẹn   với đầy đủ các thế loại âm nhạc. Đêm nhạc sẽ là một khoảng thời gian  sôi động nhất cho một mùa Giáng sinh an vui, ấm áp. 
    Đây còn là nơi bạn có thể xem chương trình biểu diễn thời trang ngoài  trời mà không bị lạnh cóng. Những người yêu thích thời trang, có thể tìm  đến những sân khấu biểu diễn chuyên nghiệp, góp phần   tô điểm thêm hương sắc cho lễ hội nhộn nhịp này của Singapore. 
    Từ ngày 27/10, Vietnam Airlines tăng thêm 1 chuyến mỗi ngày trên tuyến  TP HCM - Singapore - TP HCM, nâng tổng số chuyến bay từ 2 chuyến/ngày  thành 3 chuyến mỗi ngày. 
    Đặc biệt, từ nay đến hết ngày 31/12, trên các chuyến bay tăng tần suất  (VN655/VN654) giá vé chỉ còn từ 190.000 đồng (tương đương 9USD) dành  cho khách mua vé trước ngày khởi hành ít nhất 14 ngày. 
    Nếu không có cơ hội mua được vé 190.000 đồng thì khách hàng vẫn được  nhận giá ưu đãi trên hành trình từ TP HCM đến Singapore giảm đến 30% so  với giá thông thường, chỉ từ 1.270.000 đồng (tương đương   59USD). 
 _khach san hcm phuoclocthohotel.com_   _theo: vnexpress.net_

----------


## dung89

Nghe nói Sing sạch và đẹp lắm

----------


## huuloc

nhìn trang trí cũng giống ở việt nam ha. tối qua có ai đi chơi noel không. có vui không mọi người
_booking your travel, bombi english_

----------


## hunglv2587

Singapore đẹp quá phải không các bạn

----------

